# How do you get over a girl rejecting you because you're black?



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

About a year and a half ago My "friend" told this Guatemalan girl that had feelings for her even though I told him I wanted to get to know her more before I wanted to ask her out (I had a massive crush on her). I started noticing her in mid freshman year when I realized the she was the only one who giggled at my terrible jokes. She wasn't that attractive in the first place, I'll admit she was tall, cute, nice but I didn't really start having feelings for her but then she started smiling at me and laughing at me calling me funny and as an Aries, I'm a sucker for a girl that gives me attention. I told my friend I liked her and then he said he'd help me out, And he did. He helped me out in the most backstabbing way possible by telling her I liked her before I had a chance too. 

The next day her friends forced her (who all seem to like me) to confront me and my "friends" forced me to confront her. She told me that she told that i was funny and cool (YIPPY), About millisecond after that she told me I was she didn't want to date me because I'm black, creepy, and small. This crushed me. She didn't reject me because I'm a total jerk, NO! I didn't get her because I'm black. Of course since I arrogantly though I still had a small chance I took her up on her offer. I tried to be her friend, I even remembered her birthday and made and bought her gifts (drawing of Perry the platypus and a bowl full of cheap chewy candy. And for some unknown reason she doesn't want to be anywhere near me.

How do


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

You just think to yourself... b!tch.... and move on

You dont wanna be with someone who is racist and judges someone because of their skin colour anyway.

Really who cares what race anyone is? People who are happy to crush people because of their race are nothing but racists who deserve no time of day


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Seriously, just remidn yourself you don't want to date someone who judges you by the color of your skin or is racist. Or you can just say "meh, she has her preferences" as I am sure you have your own as well


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, She's going to feel like **** when she finds she rejected the next bill gates.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

blackeroni said:


> She told me that she told that i was funny and cool (YIPPY), About millisecond after that she told me I was she didn't want to date me because I'm black, creepy, and small.


I don't think it's a good idea to give someone gifts after they've said something like that to you.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Her words were a bit harsh, but at least she was straight up and honest with you. A lot of guys get vaguely rejected and then keep hounding the girl nonstop. Then there are those people who want the truth and then get butt hurt when they hear it. Get over it and move on.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

meeps said:


> I don't think it's a good idea to give someone gifts after they've said something like that to you.


unless you consider poop in a bag a gift


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

I would have lost my temper if some chick called me small and creepy. Real talk I would never let anybody talk to me like that!


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

pete24 said:


> You just think to yourself... b!tch.... and move on.


As a fellow black guy who has had girls he likes say crap like "I like you but I don't date black guys." Pete's advice is the best you are going to get.

She is a small minded b!tch, there are over 3 billion other women on the planet, you only need to find one.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

hmnut said:


> As a fellow black guy who has had girls he likes say crap like "I like you but I don't date black guys." Pete's advice is the best you are going to get.
> 
> She is a small minded b!tch, there are over 3 billion other women on the planet, you only need to find one.


exactly. if she's so close-minded as to reject you because of the color of your skin, then she's honestly not good enough for you in the first place.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

that *****


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Obviously you can't help the way how you were born. Just accept with what you have and let people take you as you are and if they don't, then get them out of your life.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to give you a tip for the future, to save you this drama and unnecessary blows to your self esteem.

A lot of girls who "act" interested, i.e. friendly and flirtatious around a guy, aren't really interested in that guy. It's a bit of reverse psychology. The guys that we're really interested in, we get all nervous, tense, clamped up, and act stupid.

Guys who we aren't intimidated by, we are friendlier with, and can be ourselves around.

So the next time a girl gives you attention, don't bend backwards for her, because she'll probably just end up using that to boost her own ego.

 This is coming from a girl who does this. lol


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> I'm going to give you a tip for the future, to save you this drama and unnecessary blows to your self esteem.
> 
> A lot of girls who "act" interested, i.e. friendly and flirtatious around a guy, aren't really interested in that guy. It's a bit of reverse psychology. The guys that we're really interested in, we get all nervous, tense, clamped up, and act stupid.
> 
> ...


why would you do that? it is confusing enough already.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

blackeroni said:


> she told me I was she didn't want to date me because I'm black, creepy, and small. This crushed me. She didn't reject me because I'm a total jerk, NO! I didn't get her because I'm black. Of course since I arrogantly though I still had a small chance I took her up on her offer. I tried to be her friend, I even remembered her birthday and made and bought her gifts


 You need to work on your self esteem. Buying gifts and trying toi be friends with someone who says things like that is very needy.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

asw12345 said:


> why would you do that? it is confusing enough already.


A little something about human interaction.

Everything relates to the ego. The decisions we make, and the actions we take all are in accordance with the effect it has on our ego.

So, flirting with a really gorgeous/above our level man would be too risky and pose a threat to our ego. Negative.

Flirting with a guy who we *aren't* attracted to on any level, and who we consider to be better than, would have a mostly positive effect on our ego. This also goes for men who express interest in us, but who we would never consider dating. Positive.

Everything we do, we consider our ego to begin with, whether that action will subtract or add to it.

I think guys are different, a lot of men do not consider their 'ego', they tend to think rather brashly without taking into account future consequences.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> A little something about human interaction.
> 
> Everything relates to the ego. The decisions we make, and the actions we take all are in accordance with the effect it has on our ego.
> 
> ...


so basically you flirt with the guys you feel you are better than knowing they have no chance. why not just leave them alone instead of getting their hopes up?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

asw12345 said:


> so basically you flirt with the guys you feel you are better than knowing they have no chance. why not just leave them alone instead of getting their hopes up?


Well for starters, it's *them* who are showing interest in us, which is part of the way we gauge, whether this situation will pose a threat to our ego or not. We just reciprocate. Painless and easy.

If that's not the case, then it's the female actively seeking for ways to boost her ego.

That's where you get the *just friends* category.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> Well for starters, it's *them* who are showing interest in us, which is part of the way we gauge, whether this situation will pose a threat to our ego or not. We just reciprocate. Painless and easy.
> 
> If that's not the case, then it's the female actively seeking for ways to boost her ego.
> 
> That's where you get the *just friends* category.


Okay so for the main part the male is showing interest first and the females are just entertaining it.

Its just the second part is what i dont understand why would a girl feel the need to boost here ego by leading on some guy? Sorry if im dragging this out.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

asw12345 said:


> Okay so for the main part the male is showing interest first and the females are just entertaining it.
> 
> Its just the second part is what i dont understand why would a girl feel the need to boost here ego by leading on some guy? Sorry if im dragging this out.


It's not only women who lead men on, men lead women on as well.

It's a need to be in control, when youre in control in the driver's seat, all you're considering about is the direction you're going in, the passenger is just along for the ride, you don't necessarily take into consideration how your choices are affecting the other person.

Again, the definition of ego is *I*, not you, or we.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> It's not only women who lead men on, men lead women on as well.
> 
> It's a need to be in control, when you're in control in the driver's seat, all you're considering about is the direction you're going in, the passenger is just along for the ride, you don't necessarily take into consideration how your choices are affecting the other person.
> 
> Again, the definition of ego is *I*, not you, or we.


your right guys are just as guilty as girls are. i have seen my friends do it many times. it just ain't right.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

That's why they teach us women to always find a guy who is 10% more interested in us than we are in him. That bit of unbalance in the power gives us control over the situation.

Women can be awfully vulnerable sometimes.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

calichick said:


> That's why they teach us women to always find a guy who is 10% more interested in us than we are in him. That bit of unbalance in the power gives us control over the situation.
> 
> Women can be awfully vulnerable sometimes.


who's 'they'? and how do you quantify interest? keep in mind im only 5% interested in answers to those questions


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What a load of hogwash.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe she was just afraid of never being able to go back...

Ok sorry. I had to. But seriously, she's a b*tch. Saying that to you is so rude. I don't know how you were still wanting to be around her!


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Honestly I can't believe this hurt your feelings, some of us need to toughen up. We are getting too fragile. She's probably not the only girl not to like you because your black. At least she said to your face, a lot of times women like to leave a lot of "ambiguity" up in the air when rejecting you, leaving you standing there looking stupid like "what the [email protected]#$!!" "I wonder why she rejected me?" Here she told you straight up what she didn't like about you. I respect that more than some broad giving me a lame excuse like "let's be friends" or "I'm not ready to date now" or I think your a great guy but not for me" or "your nice". Suck that s&^% up.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

the same way you get over a girl rejecting you for being white


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

VipFuj said:


> who's 'they'?


 No womankind shall speak of the sacred They.


VipFuj said:


> and how do you quantify interest? keep in mind im only 5% interested in answers to those questions


Through powers bestowed upon us by the mighty They.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> That's why they teach us women to always find a guy who is 10% more interested in us than we are in him. That bit of unbalance in the power gives us control over the situation.
> 
> Women can be awfully vulnerable sometimes.


I think this is what happened to my brother. He has been dating this girl for 4 years and is still whipped. But instead of being 10% it is more like 50% he can't even think for himself anymore.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The same way that they will reject you for being short, a geek, being quiet/shy/a loner/whatever. 

It's not racist to not be attracted to certain races. Everyone has their preference, it doesn't mean she dislikes you. She just doesn't want to date you, and was honest.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

meeps said:


> No womankind shall speak of the sacred They.
> 
> Through powers bestowed upon us by the mighty They.


Hahahaha



asw12345 said:


> I think this is what happened to my brother. He has been dating this girl for 4 years and is still whipped. But instead of being 10% it is more like 50% he can't even think for himself anymore.


that's one smart chick right there.

These are the kind of males that alpha females prey upon. They find a guy who just makes the cut (and they know try can do better so they instinctively use this as a weapon of control).

For me personally, I like the guy to be a little more dominant, these doormats don't really do anything for me.



VipFuj said:


> who's 'they'? and how do you quantify interest? keep in mind im only 5% interested in answers to those questions


It's just female code..articles, the media...everyone knows this..

Interest is mainly characterized by level of attraction (initially) which can then progress to more emotional matters over time.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Can you really blame men for being bitter, when women use men like that?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

How do you move on? You realize that she's the problem and forget her. It must've been a tough blow, but not everyone you meet in your life will be racist. This is something you'll just have to let go with time.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

^ Exactly, just like everyone will not be shallow.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

Just move on. 
No good will come from you dwelling on it.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Date a black girl.

If SHE rejects you for being black, then you know there's something wrong in her head.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Can you really blame men for being bitter, when women use men like that?


Men use us for our bodies. Women use men for their pockets. It's the way of the world I guess.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, that chick seems like a racist *****. Isn't it in the best interest of humans as a species to reproduce outside of your immediate gene pool?


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone who judges you on your race/background is not worth your time.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Everyone of us have preferences. It doesnt make anyone a racist if they dont find certain races attractive. 

But remember it is her loss that she decided not to date you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Can you really blame men for being bitter, when women use men like that?


Who's blaming anyone? Lmao

It's a dog eat dog world, we need to do what's in our best interest.
That's really the key to happiness.


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, hon, if this young unlady like person said those things to you it means she is immature or mean. People can become more mature with difficult practice I think. Mean people are well just not worth your attention. Not all women are going to be like that. Don't let one person make you think that they will all be so lame. 

It could be that she also felt uncomfortable with the pressure all of the friends were using and she also like you didn't know how to deal with it well or just wasn't ready. 

Maybe she does like you a little bit but isn't sure about her own feelings and the group of people just pusher her over the edge. 

I wouldn't however treat her like she is special any longer. You can still offer to be a friend on occasion if you would like to. 

But I'm a shy person too so just take my advice with a grain of salt. 

I'm white and there was a black guy who asked me out on a date, I could tell that he was wondering if the black-white thing was a problem for me. I didn't feel that it was a problem. I did the date with him. The thing that made me not want to get involved was that he didn't share very much about himself so I didn't feel like I even knew him very well, I thought it was more of sexually charged request for a date rather then anything else. If he sensed me being uncertain it wasn't anything to do with his ethnicity it was other things. Honestly these days I think most people CAN get over the difference in ethnicity I think that is sort of a fake excuse. 

Some people have a hard time accepting other's emotions. She may just not be ready to deal with those kinds of feelings. So she puts you down--it's kind of deflecting.


----------



## Uffdaa (Aug 20, 2012)

If fact if you go pay attention to another girl and she gets jealous well then you know she is missing your attention.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

Gee, Thanks you guys. I've been doing No Fap, taking Cold Showers, And Deep breathing. This should somehow increase my sexual magnetism and I can't wait to see her beg for me a midst the crowd of women whole will be surrounding me soon.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

blackeroni said:


> Gee, Thanks you guys. I've been doing No Fap, taking Cold Showers, And Deep breathing. This should somehow increase my sexual magnetism and I can't wait to see her beg for me a midst the crowd of women whole will be surrounding me soon.


Lol, on the off chance that this post and this whole thread is serious, I'm going to tell you that...

1. This sh*t you just posted isn't going to work rofl

2. The only way to get over somebody is to find someone else. Though, in this situation, just by the way she responded to you liking her, you should be able to get over her.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Go hit on her friend. /s


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

By going to a R&B/hip-hop club and have sex with white wimminz who are all about the chocolate (there are lots like that! LOL. You'd be in heaven if you knew where to look. I wish I was black sometimes. It's easier for them to pick up chicks ).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

calichick said:


> Who's blaming anyone? Lmao
> 
> It's a dog eat dog world, we need to do what's in our best interest.
> That's really the key to happiness.


Well said.

And the best interest of the poster is to stop being friends with this person. Since they hate their race, they are just playing with them.

If I asked out a black girl, and she told me she wouldn't date me because I was white, I would stop communicating with her. Because in this day and age, that kind of racist attitude is just stupid; unless your religion mixes in it, it's just skin color.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Ouch, OP. That hurts. You are better off without this lady, but of course that doesn't lessen the sting very much.

I don't really get the "it's just a preference" thing. I've never heard anyone say, "Thanks, but I don't date people with brown eyes." Or, "Thanks, but I don't date people with black hair."


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

phoenixwright said:


> By going to a R&B/hip-hop club and have sex with white wimminz who are all about the chocolate (there are lots like that! LOL. You'd be in heaven if you knew where to look. I wish I was black sometimes. It's easier for them to pick up chicks ).


No, You don't want to be black. When you come to the realization of what it means to be black your life becomes a mental hell. Sorry if this offends any other fellow black users, But I'm a firm believer in the fact that we blacks, In general, Are Intellectually inferior to the other races. I've seen the IQ test and I've seen the statistics, This just can't be ignored.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

pita said:


> Ouch, OP. That hurts. You are better off without this lady, but of course that doesn't lessen the sting very much.
> 
> I don't really get the "it's just a preference" thing. I've never heard anyone say, "Thanks, but I don't date people with brown eyes." Or, "Thanks, but I don't date people with black hair."


It goes a lot deeper than you think it does, It's alright I'm going to use the law of attraction to make fall in love with me than dump her and break her heart, like she did mine.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

blackeroni said:


> No, You don't want to be black. When you come to the realization of what it means to be black your life becomes a mental hell. Sorry if this offends any other fellow black users, But I'm a firm believer in the fact that we blacks, In general, Are Intellectually inferior to the other races. I've seen the IQ test and I've seen the statistics, This just can't be ignored.


Wow, I actually felt bad for you when I read the OP.

Little did I know my sympathy was wasted on a racist, self-hating troll.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I am rejected for being white. That is as good reason as anything else. Not all colors and cultures are comfortable with all cultures and colors. Is no matter what reason is because we should not take those personally anyway. Not like is not like, sad but true. Then we just have to find someone who like us no matter are we green or purple, lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Eh at least she didn't threaten to cut your balls off with a machete


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

blackeroni said:


> No, You don't want to be black. When you come to the realization of what it means to be black your life becomes a mental hell. Sorry if this offends any other fellow black users, But I'm a firm believer in the fact that we blacks, In general, Are Intellectually inferior to the other races. I've seen the IQ test and I've seen the statistics, This just can't be ignored.


Lol!!!!:haha


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

pita said:


> Ouch, OP. That hurts. You are better off without this lady, but of course that doesn't lessen the sting very much.
> 
> I don't really get the "it's just a preference" thing. I've never heard anyone say, "Thanks, but I don't date people with brown eyes." Or, "Thanks, but I don't date people with black hair."


It's a common thing. Lots of women refuse to even take a second look at a guy unless he's 6 feet tall. And you have people who don't date fat people...


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

pita said:


> Ouch, OP. That hurts. You are better off without this lady, but of course that doesn't lessen the sting very much.
> 
> I don't really get the "it's just a preference" thing. I've never heard anyone say, "Thanks, but I don't date people with brown eyes." Or, "Thanks, but I don't date people with black hair."


I know plenty of women who wouldn't date redheaded men.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

blackeroni said:


> No, You don't want to be black. When you come to the realization of what it means to be black your life becomes a mental hell. Sorry if this offends any other fellow black users, But I'm a firm believer in the fact that we blacks, In general, Are Intellectually inferior to the other races. I've seen the IQ test and I've seen the statistics, This just can't be ignored.


You've got big penises. That kinda balances it out. lol jk.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

Peter Attis said:


> Wow, I actually felt bad for you when I read the OP.
> 
> Little did I know my sympathy was wasted on a racist, self-hating troll.


Not self-hating, Just a realist.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Being a white person, I have absolutely nothing to add.

Do white people ever have this happen?

If not, I feel for you OP.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Being a white person, I have absolutely nothing to add.
> 
> Do white people ever have this happen?
> 
> If not, I feel for you OP.


They do. There are white girls that date black guys exclusively. lol. You need to know where to look. Check online and also at R&B/hip-hop clubs.

I'm a member on a hookup site and while it's more common for white girls to say "no black men" (epsecially in the US. even moreso in the south), there are lots of white girls who say they prefer black men or say "only black men".

And there's a whole "scene" out there where married white women hook up with black men with or without their husband's knowledge and consent. Many of these husbands know about it and support that lifestyle. Or they even introduce the wife to this lifestyle because they "get off" on this fantasy of seeing their white wife being "defiled" by a black man or whatever.

I'm telling you, blackeroni doesn't know what lies in Pandora's Box. Black men are highly sought after in hookup culture. I kinda dipped my feet into the whole "cheating wife" scene (an older married woman on a hookup site approached me for sex. Her husband doesn't know she does this. Ultimately I turned her down because I found her unattractive. Otherwise if she was an attractive woman, I wouldn't be able to hold back. I'm weak). The problem is that they, black men, aren't that highly sought after relationship-wise as they are sexually. Black men are stereotyped to be this virile bulls. They're not stereotyped to be good boyfriends.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

phoenixwright said:


> They do. There are white girls that date black guys exclusively. lol. You need to know where to look. Check online and also at R&B/hip-hop clubs.


But would you really want some girl who only likes you because you are black. That's even worse because it is dehumanizing the person to just their race. :no


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

blackeroni said:


> she told me I was she didn't want to date me because I'm black, creepy, and small.


So according to you, it wasn't just because you're black. She found you creepy and doesn't like small guys. So why are you so focused on the race part. Easier to deal with the rejection?

If you didn't come accross as creepy, or were not small, she'd probably be more interested. If any guy comes accross as creepy, they won't be interested. So maybe work on that instead of hiding behind race? Idk, seems more productive.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

Answer on OP's question: Get more swag!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

phoenixwright said:


> And there's a whole "scene" out there where married white women hook up with black men with or without their husband's knowledge and consent.


Oh my god, that's a real thing :/ ?

What the **** is wrong with people.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

Laith said:


> So according to you, it wasn't just because you're black. She found you creepy and doesn't like small guys. So why are you so focused on the race part. Easier to deal with the rejection?
> 
> If you didn't come accross as creepy, or were not small, she'd probably be more interested. If any guy comes accross as creepy, they won't be interested. So maybe work on that instead of hiding behind race? Idk, seems more productive.


She said she didn't want to date because I'm black, She clearly doesn't want a black guy. Sucks for her because I'm going to use the law of attraction to make her fall in love with me.

I've been seeing 111 everywhere ever since I started the visualizations so I think my intentions are about to come to fruition.

I'm 5"8 and the same size as her, which is odd.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

blackeroni said:


> She said she didn't want to date because I'm black, She clearly doesn't want a black guy. Sucks for her because I'm going to use the law of attraction to make her fall in love with me.
> 
> I've been seeing 111 everywhere ever since I started the visualizations so I think my intentions are about to come to fruition.
> 
> I'm 5"8 and the same size as her, which is odd.


Damn so your going to keep chasing this broad? Come on blackster!!!! Don't play yourself sweating this girl. Go for another girl, not this one, forget the "signs 111" it's a f^%$ing mirage. :no


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> Damn so your going to keep chasing this broad? Come on blackster!!!! Don't play yourself sweating this girl. Go for another girl, not this one, forget the "signs 111" it's a f^%$ing mirage. :no


Whoa....wait. So the girl clearly rejected the OP and he still pursues her? :um


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

achelle92 said:


> Whoa....wait. So the girl clearly rejected the OP and he still pursues her? :um


Lol, he said he was going to use the law attraction to make her fall in love with him, that looks like future tense to me, I hope he doesn't go out like a "sap".


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

THE VISUALIZATIONS ARE WORKING!!!

she's acting incredibly shy around me, She's going to be mine. And then I'll show her what she is missing out by not dating a black guy!!!

my subconcious mind is seducing her as we speak, I will bed in her and seal the deal.

Just so you know why I have a crush on her:

http://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com/upload/398990848206897781_ZZN0CH5K_f.jpg

Looks just like that


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Just try the white meat. I know it's a little dry, but there's a lot more of it.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

Some Russian Guy said:


> Just try the white meat. I know it's a little dry, but there's a lot more of it.


I prefer nice juicy taco ground beef!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I got rejected because I am white. So what.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I got rejected because I am white. So what.


Come on, You can feel like crap too can't you? Black people aren't the only ones who get depressed about sht like this.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

blackeroni said:


> THE VISUALIZATIONS ARE WORKING!!!
> 
> she's acting incredibly shy around me, She's going to be mine. And then I'll show her what she is missing out by not dating a black guy!!!
> 
> ...


you say she is acting shy around you

well this is a done deal....because if she acts shy around you, then she likes you

:sus


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a white friend who will only date black men.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

calichick said:


> Well for starters, it's *them* who are showing interest in us, which is part of the way we gauge, whether this situation will pose a threat to our ego or not. We just reciprocate. Painless and easy.
> 
> If that's not the case, then it's the female actively seeking for ways to boost her ego.
> 
> That's where you get the *just friends* category.


If you reciprocate flirting when your not interested that's making the guy think that he actually has a shot when he doesn't... a.k.a. leading some on

The way you say it, reciprocating sounds just as fvcked up as the "just friend category".... and when i think that it leads me to think well that there are three categories for guys who show a romantic interest in you

1. just friends (code for buy me sh;t while thinking you have a chance)
2. reciprocating fake interest (leading someone on)
3. and actual romantic interests

So if 1 is the "friend zone" and 2 is "leading some one on" that means that if your not actually romantically interested in a guy who is interested in you, then your using him.

Tell me what part of that is "EASY and PAINLESS" for the guy... or did you forget that hes a human being who, believe it or not, has feelings as well?

Don't you think its a better idea to just be like "I'm not interested in you and never will be. If you actually want to be my friend and aren't doing so just in the hopes that i will one day like you romantically, we can be friends"? sounds fairer and kinder than you other categories to me.

Or do you find it amusing to use and abuse the guys you don't find attractive who show interest in you simply because you can?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> The same way that they will reject you for being short, a geek, being quiet/shy/a loner/whatever.
> 
> It's not racist to not be attracted to certain races. Everyone has their preference, it doesn't mean she dislikes you. She just doesn't want to date you, and was honest.


Yeah, i can understand preferences cause everyone(including me) has them but if i were ever in the same situation with a girl i would never say anything like that... and im definetly farther on the sinner side than i am a saint so dont act like im some kinda goodie two shoes because i have a mild understanding of basic morals... It would be perfectly acceptable if she had just said some thing to the effect of "I dont like you like that and im not playing any games, im serious" and left it at that but to say what she said the way she said it was just wrong in every way... saying that way to a person could be damaging and its just wrong.... like seriously what the ****


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Man, im normally a pretty level headed individual, but some of the responses in the thread are ****in atrocious and the posters should be ****in ashamed of themselves.... and you know who you are... jesus fvckin christ smh....


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

blackeroni said:


> Come on, You can feel like crap too can't you? Black people aren't the only ones who get depressed about sht like this.


Of course you can be sad, bitter and depressed and even demand a law which deny preferences, such as a skin color.

I felt so what... That is because we all have our little things why we reject people. I am ugly but I still reject guys. They might use too much alcohol, remind too much of my dad or what ever... Just something what makes me say no.

Black guys reject girls same as everyone else, right? Is anyone asking their reasons? Can I put a law suit to native american and force him to marry me? He is just plain racist, does not see me behind me color... Nah... It does not make me sad because I am white and hated by it. I just think if color is a case.. So what? Some people don't like grey or pink or blue that is ok to everyone. Why it is different why there is different colors of people? Some does not like white, some does not like brown or black. That is how we are.

And every time as someone gets rejected it is sad. But after years there is tons of rejections on both sides and nobody count them any more...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

blackeroni said:


> No, You don't want to be black. When you come to the realization of what it means to be black your life becomes a mental hell. Sorry if this offends any other fellow black users, But I'm a firm believer in the fact that we blacks, In general, Are Intellectually inferior to the other races. I've seen the IQ test and I've seen the statistics, This just can't be ignored.


:no I am black and i think this is ridiculous OP.... you cant even reliably test IQ on a grand scale like that cause factors like environment and economic conditions are not accounted for in these test and the education provided to the test subjects is varies vastly.... Basically any results that could be concluded from such a test is inaccurate due to the amounts of variables in the testing... If you wanted to test some thing like that on a large enough scale youd have to have the only variable be race... Parenting would have to be exactly the same... So would the education received... environment would have to be the same... and many other things (pretty much anything you could think of)... do you know how hard it would be to have 5,000 people live the exact same way from birth to the time they mature... its impossible and even 5,000 would be a pretty small test considering the importance of what youre testing

Your actions are what make you, you. The second you stop letting what you are determine who you are, youll be 10 times better off


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Of course you can be sad, bitter and depressed and even demand a law which deny preferences, such as a skin color.
> 
> I felt so what... That is because we all have our little things why we reject people. I am ugly but I still reject guys. They might use too much alcohol, remind too much of my dad or what ever... Just something what makes me say no.
> 
> ...


WO HO HO, I'm not against preferences. But, Being an arrogant teen boy, I have the right to get any woman I want through mind control.

Fooey.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> :no I am black and i think this is ridiculous OP.... you cant even reliably test IQ on a grand scale like that cause factors like environment and economic conditions are not accounted for in these test and the education provided to the test subjects is varies vastly.... Basically any results that could be concluded from such a test is inaccurate due to the amounts of variables in the testing... If you wanted to test some thing like that on a large enough scale youd have to have the only variable be race... Parenting would have to be exactly the same... So would the education received... environment would have to be the same... and many other things (pretty much anything you could think of)... do you know how hard it would be to have 5,000 people live the exact same way from birth to the time they mature... its impossible and even 5,000 would be a pretty small test considering the importance of what youre testing
> 
> Your actions are what make you, you. The second you stop letting what you are determine who you are, youll be 10 times better off


I'm not saying all blacks are idiots, I'm just saying most of us are. It's about AVERAGES. Any race can have a genius, But whites and asians TEND to have higher levels of intelligence than blacks.

I'm still disagree because most of the blacks in my school are complete retards who can't solve a simple math problem.

I don't consider not racial realist, Like you, Idiots because it'd only make sense after decades of being brainwashed with liberal BS that you've gotten used to those certain brainwave patterns that are associated with believing that every race is equal. I used to believe that too until I realized my race hasn't created anything but a spear.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Stop being black.

If that doesn't work,



lilyamongthorns said:


> I have a white friend who will only date black men.


avoid girls like this girl's friend.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

illmatic1 said:


> *If you reciprocate flirting when your not interested that's making the guy think that he actually has a shot when he doesn't... *a.k.a. leading some on


Is there something wrong with flirting with someone you're not romantically interested in?

Last time I checked, flirting was harmless and fun. We are social creatures, interaction with the opposite sex is important for our own well being.

The definition of flirting is

_to court triflingly or act amorously without serious intentions_

It's when people say I love you I want you to be my girlfriend, is where the problem lies. Flirting is harmless.


----------



## jr chzbrgr (Mar 16, 2011)

calichick said:


> I'm going to give you a tip for the future, to save you this drama and unnecessary blows to your self esteem.
> 
> A lot of girls who "act" interested, i.e. friendly and flirtatious around a guy, aren't really interested in that guy. It's a bit of reverse psychology. The guys that we're really interested in, we get all nervous, tense, clamped up, and act stupid.
> 
> ...


Probably the best advice I'll ever get. And this makes sense that I come to terms with it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

jr chzbrgr said:


> Probably the best advice I'll ever get. .


Aw thanks x


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

WintersTale said:


> It's not racist to not be attracted to certain races. Everyone has their preference, it doesn't mean she dislikes you. She just doesn't want to date you, and was honest.


This.

She could have been nicer about it though.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

blackeroni said:


> THE VISUALIZATIONS ARE WORKING!!!
> 
> she's acting incredibly shy around me, She's going to be mine. And then I'll show her what she is missing out by not dating a black guy!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah okay, she looks like that.:blank


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

blackeroni said:


> I'm not saying all blacks are idiots, I'm just saying most of us are. It's about AVERAGES. Any race can have a genius, But whites and asians TEND to have higher levels of intelligence than blacks.
> 
> I'm still disagree because most of the blacks in my school are complete retards who can't solve a simple math problem.
> 
> I don't consider not racial realist, Like you, Idiots because it'd only make sense after decades of being brainwashed with liberal BS that you've gotten used to those certain brainwave patterns that are associated with believing that every race is equal. I used to believe that too until I realized my race hasn't created anything but a spear.


 Read the autobiography of "Malcolm X as told by Alex Haley". I think you've been brainwashed more than I have.... and its not even because i believe what he teaches (cause i dont agree with him on most things) but look at his attitude relative to the surroundings hes in through out the book...


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

calichick said:


> Is there something wrong with flirting with someone you're not romantically interested in?
> 
> Last time I checked, flirting was harmless and fun. We are social creatures, interaction with the opposite sex is important for our own well being.
> 
> ...


Well, there is something wrong when your flirting back with some one who expressed interest in you that you dont like.... If someone likes you and you flirt with them they are obviously going to think that you like them the same way they like you cause your not stopping thier advances.... your actually encouraging them.. then this person gets the idea "oh, theyre flirting back when i try to flirt with them. They must actually like me". Thats when they ask you the "will you go out with me?" question and then you have to say no and crush them cause you were being fake the entire time... but i guess theres nothing wrong with getting someones hopes up to shoot them down cause it says the definition of flirting is

_to court triflingly or act amorously without serious intentions_

at dictionary.com.... the act maybe without serious intention on your end but the other person doesnt see it that way.... they see someone flirting back and think that this particular person likes them


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

illmatic1 said:


> Well, there is something wrong when your flirting back with some one who expressed interest in you that you dont like.... If someone likes you and you flirt with them they are obviously going to think that you like them the same way they like you cause your not stopping thier advances.... your actually encouraging them.. then this person gets the idea "oh, theyre flirting back when i try to flirt with them. They must actually like me". Thats when they ask you the "will you go out with me?" question and then you have to say no and crush them cause you were being fake the entire time... but i guess theres nothing wrong with getting someones hopes up to shoot them down cause it says the definition of flirting is
> 
> _to court triflingly or act amorously without serious intentions_
> 
> at dictionary.com.... the act maybe without serious intention on your end but the other person doesnt see it that way.... they see someone flirting back and think that this particular person likes them


And then they get rejected and life moves on, and they move on to the next girl, and try to pick up on the clues and signals better the next time :lol

It's not like the end of the world...


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> Yeah okay, she looks like that.:blank


Yes, Yes she does!

Albiet, An older version with bigger boobs. That's her carbony copy though!!! She'll look like that in 5 years I guarantee you!!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

calichick said:


> And then they get rejected and life moves on, and they move on to the next girl, and try to pick up on the clues and signals better the next time :lol
> 
> It's not like the end of the world...


First of all if your flirting with them then your giving them more signals that you are interested in them then signs your not which gives them reason to believe that you like them so there is no signals to pick up on better, because they did pick up on the signals you were sending.... the signals were just fake

Secondly.... it may not be the end of the world but its still a fvcked up way to treat someone and it could be very damaging to that person....


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

re: Original Post-- this is one of the reasons I haven't admitted most of my crushes..


----------



## loserman91 (Sep 23, 2012)

calichick said:


> That's why they teach us women to always find a guy who is 10% more interested in us than we are in him. That bit of unbalance in the power gives us control over the situation.
> 
> Women can be awfully vulnerable sometimes.


This is what terns men into homicidal rapists.....geezus I am utterly disgusted by your comments.... my god.....seriously wtf!? You're evil. But I'm glad to know this so I can avoid "people" like you in the future.


----------



## loserman91 (Sep 23, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> First of all if your flirting with them then your giving them more signals that you are interested in them then signs your not which gives them reason to believe that you like them so there is no signals to pick up on better, because they did pick up on the signals you were sending.... the signals were just fake
> 
> Secondly.... it may not be the end of the world but its still a fvcked up way to treat someone and it could be very damaging to that person....


Don't try to reason with that ****ing creature.


----------



## loserman91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll go for a nice girl with decent self esteem that won't play head games with me to make herself feel good. Sounds like more hassle than its worth.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

loserman91 said:


> I'll go for a nice girl with decent self esteem that won't play head games with me to make herself feel good. Sounds like more hassle than its worth.


ah damn now you went and did yourself perm banned. Next time you attempt dup accounts, cover yourself with a proxy.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

madman91 said:


> *I re-registered just to see what you said.*


HAHA Oh no you didn't mister sister.....that just made my night lol

I'm so glad I have a free therapist on SAS.

I'd like to consider myself a....._New World Christian_.



madman91 said:


> so yeah, ***** as much as you like and be as evil as you want. None of it will bring daddy home


........obviously hasn't read my posts thoroughly enough, if he did would know daddy was a scumbag =)


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

madman91 said:


> When why were you *subconsciously* trying to have sex with him?


Oh...now sweetie, when you go through my SAS history and learn new words from some of my posts, darling, ask me for help before you try to employ them in a complete sentence.

I won't bite. I promise.

Anyhow I'm going to bed. Hopefully I see you when I see you?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

madman91 said:


> hmmm, _someone_ is looking for approval anyway. Are you mad about my perfectly reasonably post in that other thread? Tbh I suspect you're a pedophile trying to seduce the girl in that thread....


Nope, just a giver of advice. ^_^

You should try it instead of being a douche nozzle.



madman91 said:


> You just have that pedo look, ya know?


I was going for date rapist with this look, but that'll do I suppose.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

madman91 said:


> This is my seconds account on this place....how many people hate you? lol. Honestly if I was like, obsessed with insulting you or something I'd tell you.
> 
> I think it's funny you try to play this off like you don't care but still felt compelled to post again after apparently going to bed. Faaaaaaaaail! You have pathetically low self-esteem so nothing you say really matters anyway. You're very transparent. This is too easy xD


No I actually find you very compelling, especially the fact that you're feeding my ego by the minute.

You'd know if I disliked you if I reported you. But it's fun for me you see. Won't even touch the button :lol

But I seriously need my beauty sleep.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's easy to get over. If you really want that white meat you just gotta keep trying. You'll get one eventually.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> No I actually find you very compelling, especially the fact that you're feeding my ego by the minute.
> 
> You'd know if I disliked you if I reported you. But it's fun for me you see. Won't even touch the button :lol
> 
> But I seriously need my beauty sleep.


What is the meaning of your angel wing avatars?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> What is the meaning of your angel wing avatars?


No meaning, I just like the 3D graphics.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> No meaning, I just like the 3D graphics.


I see, I figured it was to signify contradiction in your personality or something like that. I would like to believe that your not such a bad person. Why are you so angry all the time? There has gotta be a reason... I bet no one on here has even taken the time to try and talk to you without trying to argue with you. I guess I am guilty of that too.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I see, I figured it was to signify contradiction in your personality or something like that. I would like to believe that your not such a bad person. Why are you so angry all the time? There has gotta be a reason... I bet no one on here has even taken the time to try and talk to you without trying to argue with you. I guess I am guilty of that too.


I'm never angry?

You're confusing narcissism with anger. I happen to think I'm right all the time.

But we've been through that about 50 times on these boards, and I need to get to sleep. To cover my real life narcissism tomorrow.

Trolls who make separate accounts like this guy above just further feed my ego. To be honest.

But shoot whoever reported him, I wanted to talk to him some more.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> I'm never angry?
> 
> You're confusing narcissism with anger. I happen to think I'm right all the time.
> 
> ...


I think the mods actually get a notice or something when someone makes another account from the same ip address and it doesn't take long for them to get banned. But I will admit, being a narcissist can be pretty fun sometimes :twisted Especially when your hot and everyone is jealous. He made an account just to come after you though, that is pretty flattering.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

^ 2 accounts actually but who's counting?

Lmfao


Ok stop friggin responding to this thread so I can f**** sleep ********


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> ^ 2 accounts actually but who's counting?
> 
> Lmfao
> 
> Ok stop friggin responding to this thread so I can f**** sleep ********


No I'm keepin your little a** awake all night! EDIT: Oh well sleep tight my little angel, don't let me bite


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

What is going on in this thread?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Peter Attis said:


> What is going on in this thread?


A trail of misery and bans.


----------



## Lexortiz (Sep 13, 2012)

*Listen UP!*

Okay, so the words creep and small didn't bother you either. **** her if your race has anything to do with her not liking you. and that you will have to get over just by loving yourself. There are plenty of girls out there who will date you - even if you were black as night! 
Now, this sounds like some high school or junior high type situation. And I am going to go out on a limb here, and assume that you are a teenager. That being said, kids say stupid ****. Some they mean some they don't. But the combination of your peers and not understanding your true identity makes you say and do some really stupid ****. 
i know it's easier said than done, but forget about it! Or i wouldn't say forget it, but just don't dwell in the situation. Let it go. 
Also, you might want to look into the whole creepy thing. I hope that you aren't, but if you might want to ask yourself: do I come off as creepy? Lol 
And if so - why? Maybe you show it a little too much that you like this girl? 
Lastly, DON'T BE HER FRIEND. Any person who humiliates you in anyone is undeserving of being your friend. EVER. Just leave that girl alone!:mum


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

blackeroni said:


> THE VISUALIZATIONS ARE WORKING!!!
> 
> she's acting incredibly shy around me, She's going to be mine. And then I'll show her what she is missing out by not dating a black guy!!!
> 
> ...


You're probably confusing shyness with avoiding you. She's not into black guys and you can't force someones preferences to change. The only thing you're doing right now is being creepy to her.

Also if that really is her pic, think about taking it down. she may not approve of you posting a pic like that on a public forum.


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

nubly said:


> You're probably confusing shyness with avoiding you. She's not into black guys and you can't force someones preferences to change. The only thing you're doing right now is being creepy to her.
> 
> Also if that really is her pic, think about taking it down. she may not approve of you posting a pic like that on a public forum.


Yes, Yes I can change her preferences.

Why should I care about her feelings if she doesn't care about mine?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Peter Attis said:


> What is going on in this thread?


just one of my resident SAS stalkers. He was kind of fun though because he was giving me free therapy.

I'm way too cheap to pay a therapist. :lol


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

calichick said:


> I'm way too cheap to pay a therapist. :lol


Couldn't you just get one of the rich black guys you're currently banging to pay for your therapy?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


> Couldn't you just get one of the rich black guys you're currently banging to pay for your therapy?


I'm not currently getting boned, but if you know any guys for me please give them my number :teeth


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

To OP I can definitely understand how you feel. I've had similar experiences because of my ethnicity. I know its not going to be easy trying to move on from something like this. But think about it: Even if let's say she finally decided to start dating you, do you think anything good is going to come out of it? She displayed her personality as being nothing more than a shallow person whose ultimate judgement only lays skin deep. Your relationship isn't going to be a fulfilling one if her perspective on life is different than yours


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

sorry to bump this just read through this thread and It hit home. I felt bad for the op because I been there....

what's even worse is that the op revealed himself as another self hating black guy a few posts later.

Racial preferences in dating always bugged me,especially if you single out a a particular race.

I always felt that people who have racial preferences in dating have thoughts and ideas about that particular race that goes even beyond how physically attractive they seem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - that girl needs some lessons in congeniality.

I wouldn't give the racist person who can't think of herself (caving to peer pressure) any more thought.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

blackeroni said:


> About a year and a half ago My "friend" told this Guatemalan girl that had feelings for her even though I told him I wanted to get to know her more before I wanted to ask her out (I had a massive crush on her). I started noticing her in mid freshman year when I realized the she was the only one who giggled at my terrible jokes. She wasn't that attractive in the first place, I'll admit she was tall, cute, nice but I didn't really start having feelings for her but then she started smiling at me and laughing at me calling me funny and as an Aries, I'm a sucker for a girl that gives me attention. I told my friend I liked her and then he said he'd help me out, And he did. *He helped me out in the most backstabbing way possible by telling her I liked her before I had a chance too*.


I think your friend was trying to help you out, but when it comes to expressing interest, I think its best to keep it to yourself without letting your friends know. I see you realized that later on.



blackeroni said:


> The next day her friends forced her (who all seem to like me) to confront me and my "friends" forced me to confront her. She told me that she told that i was funny and cool (YIPPY), About millisecond after that she told me I was *she didn't want to date me because I'm black*, creepy, and small. This crushed me. She didn't reject me because I'm a total jerk, NO! I didn't get her because I'm black. Of course since I arrogantly though I still had a small chance *I took her up on her offer. I tried to be her friend, I even remembered her birthday and made and bought her gifts* (drawing of Perry the platypus and a bowl full of cheap chewy candy. And for some unknown reason she doesn't want to be anywhere near me.


What that girl did to you was the most humiliating way possible to get rid of you from her life. I understand that you were totally crushed by a woman's prejudice against your race. She could have told you LJBF, instead of bashing you in front of everyone. What she did was very immature and rude.

I see that you think that you still have a chance, and like most guys you are making a mistake by hanging around her. I understand that you were trying to change her mind by being persistence and showing how cool you are, but from my experience, when a girl rejects you, there is nothing you can do to change mind, any sort of these things come off as trying too hard. Its better to forget about her and move on. There are plenty of other girls in the world, and if you like guatemalan girls in particular, i am pretty sure someone else would see how cool you are and won't care about your skin color.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

I have never learned to get over it. I'm black, but I grew up and went to school with mostly whites. So all of my interests are usually things Caucasians enjoy around here (Video games, anime, comics, computers). The few times that I have talked to a girl is because we have something in common. It's always in my mind if I am going to get rejected because I'm black (I always think they are going to see the stereotypes). On a few occasions I have been told by girls that they don't date black guys. Man that stuff hurts. My mind doesn't understand how you just eliminate an entire race of people who you know nothing about other than their ethnicity. I could see you saying you haven't met someone of a race you have been attracted to yet. I feel like I am going to be nerdy for the rest of my life (not a problem), but be limited in my relationships because of my interests and race. :sigh


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

There isn't anything wrong with people choosing not to date outside their race or preserve their own. 

Calling you creepy and small was out of order though.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

ImSorry said:


> I have never learned to get over it. I'm black, but I grew up and went to school with mostly whites. So all of my interests are usually things Caucasians enjoy around here (Video games, anime, comics, computers). The few times that I have talked to a girl is because we have something in common. It's always in my mind if I am going to get rejected because I'm black (I always think they are going to see the stereotypes). On a few occasions I have been told by girls that they don't date black guys. Man that stuff hurts. My mind doesn't understand how you just eliminate an entire race of people who you know nothing about other than their ethnicity. I could see you saying you haven't met someone of a race you have been attracted to yet. I feel like I am going to be nerdy for the rest of my life (not a problem), but be limited in my relationships because of my interests and race. :sigh


I have seen many white girls dating black girls. Yes, honestly some white girls won't date a black guy, women have preferences just as men do. I know rejection sucks even if its a minor one. Why don't you try to increase your dating pool? Finding a right girl will take time, but its definitely possible. Some girls really "color-blind." Where I live, I have seen many white women holding hands with thier black husbands, and I even saw a white girl kissing a black dude on my campus. Given the right person, everything is possible, but don't get upset and break down, because you got rejected a few times. You will get there, if you persist enough and believe in yourself.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah I know there are different people for everyone. I've told myself its ok not every girl has to or is going to like me. I know I wouldn't want to be with someone who thinks like that. It's still hard when you're in the moment and you can't read the other persons mind.


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

> There isn't anything wrong with people choosing not to date outside their race or preserve their own.


why is it a racial issue? why can't people just date who they like? Preserve their own? wtf


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

White chicks as well as Asians only go for Black men with a decent salary. If you want em white, you better make sure your bank account is tight.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

gods punchline said:


> why is it a racial issue? why can't people just date who they like? Preserve their own? wtf


exactly. lol @ barely veiled race-tribalism...


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, screw her. That's totally not cool. **** that *****, no one deserves that crap. Move on, you can do better.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Just move on. There are plenty of women out there who won't give a damn cuz you are black. I dont mean to harsh, but you need to get over this idea, and yes interracial dating is much much more common now.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

lyric said:


> *White chicks as well as Asians only go for Black men with a decent salary. If you want em white, you better make sure your bank account is tight*.


:yes lol.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

> But I'm a firm believer in the fact that we blacks, In general, Are Intellectually inferior to the other races. I've seen the IQ test and I've seen the statistics, This just can't be ignored.


Who's smarter, Obama or Biden?


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

At least Black man have some "positive" stereotypes in the dating world. Asian men have it worse imho.


----------



## Lemon Juice (Dec 26, 2012)

*are you kidding...*

I am a Black female and where do I begin...First of all if Black guys would stop holding White and Latina women on a trophy stand as the ultimate form of acceptance and date Black women maybe this wouldn't happen to you! It is very hard for Black women to date because we are deemed ugly, crazy, mysterious hair, etc. by everyone. Alternatively we can be seen as tangible video hoes and people expect us to be crazy in bed and hold us to horrible standards. Many Black people, male and female, want bi-racial children with 'light' skin and straight hair and self-hate their own race. They want partners with shiny hair and pale skin. Fair skin Black girls are preferred to darker tones. I have observed and experienced this so do not say it isn't true. It is so depressing to see so much dysfunction in my own people. I fear White guys because they fetishize and make fun of Black women. Many White people have families that would not approve or be racist. Hell, I have had friends with racist parents! I would reject a White guy if they theoretically ever asked me out because I would not trust that I wasn't some kind of novelty or joke. He would eventually experience racism for being with me and I would not want to bring that onto someone. I would want to cope with racism with someone who has the kind of insight that I do. In theory I would prefer to be with a man of color because I value my ethnicity and would like to share it but they want big booties, big boobs and blow jobs. To my knowledge many Black men are domineering and sexually demanding and have very old fashioning thinking. I have let go of the idea of ever being with one in reality or anybody really. I dream of the day I can afford a cat!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Indians aren't exactly seen on the top of the chain in terms of dating, desirability by other women, etc. 

I'm sure I've been rejected several times by friendship and romance online because of my ethnicity.

But its something that can't be helped and I just have to accept it. A lot easier said than done, I know.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Lemon Juice said:


> I am a Black female and where do I begin...First of all if Black guys would stop holding White and Latina women on a trophy stand as the ultimate form of acceptance and date Black women maybe this wouldn't happen to you! It is very hard for Black women to date because we are deemed ugly, crazy, mysterious hair, etc. by everyone. Alternatively we can be seen as tangible video hoes and people expect us to be crazy in bed and hold us to horrible standards. Many Black people, male and female, want bi-racial children with 'light' skin and straight hair and self-hate their own race. They want partners with shiny hair and pale skin. Fair skin Black girls are preferred to darker tones. I have observed and experienced this so do not say it isn't true. It is so depressing to see so much dysfunction in my own people. I fear White guys because they fetishize and make fun of Black women. Many White people have families that would not approve or be racist. Hell, I have had friends with racist parents! I would reject a White guy if they theoretically ever asked me out because I would not trust that I wasn't some kind of novelty or joke. He would eventually experience racism for being with me and I would not want to bring that onto someone. I would want to cope with racism with someone who has the kind of insight that I do. In theory I would prefer to be with a man of color because I value my ethnicity and would like to share it but they want big booties, big boobs and blow jobs. To my knowledge many Black men are domineering and sexually demanding and have very old fashioning thinking. I have let go of the idea of ever being with one in reality or anybody really. I dream of the day I can afford a cat!


I have never dated someone "because" of their skin color. I date people who share common interests. The Whites and Latinos I have dated was because they have interests similar to mine. I love comics, punk music, video games, sci-fi, and I would love to cos-play if there were any interesting characters that were black males. It might be the area I live in but I have yet to find any black women around here that have any of those interests, but I know there are women of all races who enjoy those things also. I would have to find them attractive also, but the skin color wouldn't be the reason I find/not find them attractive. I don't know anything about you other than what you posted, but it sounds like someone may have hurt you. I'm sorry if anyone ever did, if you keep in your mind we are all bad that's all you're going to see. One of my cousins got married to a white male earlier this December, I don't think he has a fetish or thinks of her as a joke. I see the way he looks at her, to me it is that look of love. Another of my cousins is marrying a white guy fall of next year, and I can see the same thing with him. Yes they might experience racism, but if you love someone (actual love not just sexual attraction) it shouldn't matter what others think because the only person who matter in that situation is the person you love. I do not mean to seem insulting or as though I don't know there are bad people out there. Just maybe you should let go of those feeling, realize everyone is different, and open your mind to different ideas. :love *goes to play with his dog*


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Meh, plenty of guys don't like me because they're not attracted to black girls. Not sure how to react to it. Just move on I guess.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

anxious dreamer said:


> Meh, plenty of guys don't like me because they're not attracted to black girls. Not sure how to react to it. Just move on I guess.


you want to hear something even sadder. I was tempted to view your profile, and you joined dec 22 and have 6 friends

lol i have been here for 15 months, am a regular poster, and have 5 friends

:wtf


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> you want to hear something even sadder. I was tempted to view your profile, and you joined dec 22 and have 6 friends
> 
> lol i have been here for 15 months, am a regular poster, and have 5 friends
> 
> :wtf


I'm just that cool I guess.

But not really. c:


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Rahul87 said:


> Indians aren't exactly seen on the top of the chain in terms of dating, desirability by other women, etc.
> .


Ye feel for you bro. Its the same with Asians really. Usually comes from White girls and Asian girls, so I really despise them for it.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

anxious dreamer said:


> I'm just that cool I guess.
> 
> But not really. c:


no not really


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

lonesomeboy said:


> Ye feel for you bro. Its the same with Asians really. Usually comes from White girls and Asian girls, so I really despise them for it.


i'll disagree with that. Im indian, and most indian guys i know seem to do very well with all types of women, just me that continues to struggle.

its not really about race, just other physical features


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> you want to hear something even sadder. I was tempted to view your profile, and you joined dec 22 and have 6 friends
> 
> lol i have been here for 15 months, am a regular poster, and have 5 friends
> 
> :wtf


I've been here for 3 years and have one friend who i think is a bot :sus


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

anxious dreamer said:


> Meh, plenty of guys don't like me because they're not attracted to black girls. Not sure how to react to it. Just move on I guess.


 Race shouldn't matter when determining if someone likes someone else. If I ever met the right woman the last thing I would care about is what race they are.

Species on the other hand is different. While I like Krogans I don't think they would be all that into a fleshy weak human like mysef.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

gof22 said:


> Race shouldn't matter when determining if someone likes someone else. If I ever met the right woman the last thing I would care about is what race they are.
> 
> Species on the other hand is different. While I like Krogans I don't think they would be all that into a fleshy weak human like mysef.


You should try dating a Salarian. They are smart, witty, and a few are good singers.





Now if I could find a female that could sing some punk I'd be all set. :b


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

ImSorry said:


> You should try dating a Salarian. They are smart, witty, and a few are good singers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know. Salarians are cool and all but I feel they would make bad lovers. Quarians are where it is at.


----------



## Lemon Juice (Dec 26, 2012)

*whatever*



ImSorry said:


> I have never dated someone "because" of their skin color. I date people who share common interests. The Whites and Latinos I have dated was because they have interests similar to mine. I love comics, punk music, video games, sci-fi, and I would love to cos-play if there were any interesting characters that were black males. It might be the area I live in but I have yet to find any black women around here that have any of those interests, but I know there are women of all races who enjoy those things also. I would have to find them attractive also, but the skin color wouldn't be the reason I find/not find them attractive. I don't know anything about you other than what you posted, but it sounds like someone may have hurt you. I'm sorry if anyone ever did, if you keep in your mind we are all bad that's all you're going to see. One of my cousins got married to a white male earlier this December, I don't think he has a fetish or thinks of her as a joke. I see the way he looks at her, to me it is that look of love. Another of my cousins is marrying a white guy fall of next year, and I can see the same thing with him. Yes they might experience racism, but if you love someone (actual love not just sexual attraction) it shouldn't matter what others think because the only person who matter in that situation is the person you love. I do not mean to seem insulting or as though I don't know there are bad people out there. Just maybe you should let go of those feeling, realize everyone is different, and open your mind to different ideas. :love *goes to play with his dog*


Whatever! The Black man's mentality...and I haven't just seen it here...is how do I get white girls to like me or I am going overseas will foreign white girls date me blah blah. Why not ask where are all the Black girls that like punk music and comic books or are there any Blacks living in Germany I can meet etc. Why can't finding compatability within your own ethnic group take priority over desperation for acceptance by white people or at least be given a chance? I don't care about how people think the world should be I am talking about the way it is. And news flash most people in interracial relationships never even talk about race. They just act color blind.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

people are obviously more attracted to certain ethnics.

I myself am no exception.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Lemon Juice said:


> Whatever! The Black man's mentality...and I haven't just seen it here...is how do I get white girls to like me or I am going overseas will foreign white girls date me blah blah. Why not ask where are all the Black girls that like punk music and comic books or are there any Blacks living in Germany I can meet etc. Why can't finding compatability within your own ethnic group take priority over desperation for acceptance by white people or at least be given a chance? I don't care about how people think the world should be I am talking about the way it is. And news flash most people in interracial relationships never even talk about race. They just act color blind.


I met a girl earlier today who is black, likes anime, and video games. She's pretty cool too. I am not dating her or anything, but I kept talking to people and met a new cool person who wasn't like any other black female I've met before. I know an internet forum isn't the place to try and change someone's mind, so shouldn't have even said anything. I know "we" might all be evil, but I was only honestly trying to help. I still do wish you the best of luck and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Lemon Juice said:


> Whatever! The Black man's mentality...and I haven't just seen it here...is how do I get white girls to like me or I am going overseas will foreign white girls date me blah blah. Why not ask where are all the Black girls that like punk music and comic books or are there any Blacks living in Germany I can meet etc. Why can't finding compatability within your own ethnic group take priority over desperation for acceptance by white people or at least be given a chance? I don't care about how people think the world should be I am talking about the way it is. And news flash most people in interracial relationships never even talk about race. They just act color blind.


lol, lemon you are crazy. :hahaAny black man that asks a question like "How do I get white girls to like me?" clearly is a fool. Everybody knows money is how you get those girls to like you. Hell any girl to like you. I wish there was like an alien female or something I could try compatibility with, because it's obvious that I can't be happy with a white, black, asian, spanish women period.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

It's not fair but you just shrug it off & move on & you'll hopefully find someone better who won't care about your skin color. I sometimes wish I was a rich white girl. Guys at my school are mostly attracted to those eastern european types. Whilst this lil asian gets no attention. Oh well. I guess it's normal, I mean when you turn on the tv, flip through the magazines you mostly see caucasian beauties, but other ethnicities aren't really represented.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie but light skin black people such as myself or my sister do get a lot of pass compare to darker black people. Been around black girls for a while I seen that favouritism a lot. I never got rejected, because I'm too scare to ask, but darker black girls really aren't given a chance at all. When I check my male cousins only 3 are married or going out with a black girl and all the rest are with someone else. On the female side none of them are with guys of another race. 

I have to admit that no matter how many black girls asked me out I never said yes to one. I already been attracted to some black girls, but I never got to know them personally. Everyone has their preference, I tend to have a huge weakness for asian girls , the only gf I had was chinese. If someone doesn't like you for skin color well you'd be better off without that person either way.


----------



## Dear turtle (Sep 7, 2011)

anxious dreamer said:


> Meh, plenty of guys don't like me because they're not attracted to black girls. Not sure how to react to it. Just move on I guess.


Same, but you get so used to it you just shrug it off :stu


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Capcom said:


> Same, but you get so used to it you just shrug it off :stu


I just looked at your profile, and you're hot. So those guys have issues.
:b


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

You can get over her by thanking her because she isn't the right girl for you and she surely she doesn't deserve you at all. You can find a person who will love you for you. I'm sorry that this has happened .


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

These things happen. The girl's not racist. She has the right to not feel physical attraction towards certain types of people. It doesn't mean she thinks black people are inferior or aything. Plus, she said the OP is black and creepy. *If the OP had been white and creepy, or Latino and creepy, the result would've most likely been the same.*

So no, that's not racism.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> Plus, she said the OP is black and creepy. *If the OP had been white and creepy, or Latino and creepy, the result would've most likely been the same.*
> 
> So no, that's not racism.


Actually that's the very definition of racist. If the results would have been the same regardless of the race then she could just say "you are creepy." No need for the "and black" part. The fact that she made race an issue means RACE is an issue.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

anxious dreamer said:


> Meh, plenty of guys don't like me because they're not attracted to black girls. Not sure how to react to it. Just move on I guess.


Did they say that specifically? Where they white, black,etc ?


----------



## EnzyteBob (Jan 13, 2013)

*I also would never date a black person*



blackeroni said:


> About millisecond after that she told me I was she didn't want to date me because I'm black, creepy, and small. This crushed me. She didn't reject me because I'm a total jerk, NO! I didn't get her because I'm black.


I wouldn't take it so hard if I were you. I would never date a black person either. It doesn't mean there is anything wrong with you as a person and I'm sure you're just fine. In my case, I date people who are marriage material only and for me that is someone from a similar background culturally and religiously.


----------



## EnzyteBob (Jan 13, 2013)

*I have this discussion with people all the time ...*



hmnut said:


> Actually that's the very definition of racist. If the results would have been the same regardless of the race then she could just say "you are creepy." No need for the "and black" part. The fact that she made race an issue means RACE is an issue.


And so what if race is an issue? Everybody is entitled to their opinion. If someone isn't comfortable dating someone of another race, that's their right to feel that way. This is America ... people are entitled to their opinions. Find someone whose belief system is the same as yours. Live and let live is the best way to approach life.


----------



## EnzyteBob (Jan 13, 2013)

Rahul87 said:


> Indians aren't exactly seen on the top of the chain in terms of dating, desirability by other women, etc.
> 
> I'm sure I've been rejected several times by friendship and romance online because of my ethnicity.
> 
> But its something that can't be helped and I just have to accept it. A lot easier said than done, I know.


In my case, I never dated just to go out with someone ... they always had to be marriage material. I too am from a foreign background and I have a very strong pull toward people who come from a similar background.

In your case, there are many beautiful Indian women, however I would never have gone out with them because I am a Christian and I would NEVER stray out of my faith.

The point is that these decisions are not "racist". People have reasons for making these decisions. In my case, I'm most compatible with people from a similar background. That doesn't mean that there is anything wrong with Indians or Hindus or Blacks ... it just means that everybody has their own idea of what the want in life and that EVERYBODY'S opinions should be respected.

What I am trying to say to the OP is that the fact that you were rejected does not mean you are a lesser person nor should you feel that way. By the same token, you have no right to demand that people think the way you do either. If people don't want to date you because you're black, that's their business. Find someone who will date you.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

blackeroni said:


> About a year and a half ago My "friend" told this Guatemalan girl that had feelings for her even though I told him I wanted to get to know her more before I wanted to ask her out (I had a massive crush on her). I started noticing her in mid freshman year when I realized the she was the only one who giggled at my terrible jokes. She wasn't that attractive in the first place, I'll admit she was tall, cute, nice but I didn't really start having feelings for her but then she started smiling at me and laughing at me calling me funny and as an Aries, I'm a sucker for a girl that gives me attention. I told my friend I liked her and then he said he'd help me out, And he did. He helped me out in the most backstabbing way possible by telling her I liked her before I had a chance too.
> 
> The next day her friends forced her (who all seem to like me) to confront me and my "friends" forced me to confront her. She told me that she told that i was funny and cool (YIPPY), About millisecond after that she told me I was she didn't want to date me because I'm black, creepy, and small. This crushed me. She didn't reject me because I'm a total jerk, NO! I didn't get her because I'm black. Of course since I arrogantly though I still had a small chance I took her up on her offer. I tried to be her friend, I even remembered her birthday and made and bought her gifts (drawing of Perry the platypus and a bowl full of cheap chewy candy. And for some unknown reason she doesn't want to be anywhere near me.
> 
> How do


hey, the race thing is just a preference , Im the same way, Id only date certain girls, so dont take that part the wrong way. but the other thing was just wrong and a bad way to let you down, sorry.


----------



## EnzyteBob (Jan 13, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> Who's smarter, Obama or Biden?


Both about equal ... a long parade of C-students running today's Roman Empire. Eisenhower, Kennedy, Reagan, Bush 43, Barry Obama, Kerry, Biden, Cheney, Gore ... all C-students.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

scarpia said:


> You need to work on your self esteem. Buying gifts and trying toi be friends with someone who says things like that is very needy.


I agree with this.


----------



## EnzyteBob (Jan 13, 2013)

Lemon Juice said:


> It is so depressing to see so much dysfunction in my own people. ... Many White people have families that would not approve or be racist.


Three things I have to say here ... and I'll probably be banned for this, but whatever.

First, you should never be ashamed of who you are. You should try to be the best you can be and be proud of that person. Don't wallow in self-pity - be the nicest, happiest, most upbeat person you can be. Just be a nice person, pursue your interests and someone will find you.

Second, one of my pet peeves is the incorrect use of the word racist. If you look up the definition of racist, it implies that people consider different "racial" groups as different species and that one racial group is inferior from another. I don't really think that's the case. I think most people shy away from other ethnic groups because of behaviors they don't like. That isn't racism, that is bigotry.

Finally, I have to admit that I would never want to procreate with a black person nor would I allow my kids to do so either. Black people are nice, and I love them dearly as people. But as you stated, that community is dysfunctional. People from a European background like me look at things from the standpoint of families. What you have in America is one big social cluster f?ck ever since people bought in to the sexual revolution - and for blacks it's even worse (71% illegitimacy). I am going to do whatever I can to keep myself and my kids away from that. They are not sex toys - they are expected to get married to decent people and raise decent families. Why would I want to have biracial grandkids and have their dating pool to be limited to the black community?

Sorry if that's offensive to anybody, but that's the way I think. I don't look down on blacks, but I don't want their behaviors in my inner circle, either. I guess it makes me a bigot, but it is what it is.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

EnzyteBob said:


> Three things I have to say here ... and I'll probably be banned for this, but whatever.
> 
> First, you should never be ashamed of who you are. You should try to be the best you can be and be proud of that person. Don't wallow in self-pity - be the nicest, happiest, most upbeat person you can be. Just be a nice person, pursue your interests and someone will find you.
> 
> ...


Ban coming before your 6th post? I think so lol


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

EnzyteBob said:


> Three things I have to say here ... and I'll probably be banned for this, but whatever.
> 
> First, you should never be ashamed of who you are. You should try to be the best you can be and be proud of that person. Don't wallow in self-pity - be the nicest, happiest, most upbeat person you can be. Just be a nice person, pursue your interests and someone will find you.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this fits the textbook definition of a racist.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

EnzyteBob said:


> Three things I have to say here ... and I'll probably be banned for this, but whatever.
> 
> First, you should never be ashamed of who you are. You should try to be the best you can be and be proud of that person. Don't wallow in self-pity - be the nicest, happiest, most upbeat person you can be. Just be a nice person, pursue your interests and someone will find you.
> 
> ...


Sorry if this offends you, but what you've written is considered racist. Said with a smile too if it makes you feel better. I'm being careful not to make this personal.

Btw, if you think you can dictate who your kids can marry, you're in for a big surprise.:blank


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Because he said that, all of his daughter's boyfriends will be black.

He's gonna end up raising a little Kim Kardashian.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Peter Attis said:


> Because he said that, all of his daughter's boyfriends will be black.
> 
> He's gonna end up raising a little Kim Kardashian.


I agree. :lol


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Peter Attis said:


> Because he said that, all of his daughter's boyfriends will be black.
> 
> He's gonna end up raising a little Kim Kardashian.


lol, That's what I was thinking. "What you hate/or disapprove of the most, your children will end up loving."


----------



## matutine (Jan 13, 2013)

You'd better try to get used to it, most girls aren't into non-white guys.


----------



## EnzyteBob (Jan 13, 2013)

Peter Attis said:


> I'm pretty sure this fits the textbook definition of a racist.


So? I'm allowed to have my preferences, aren't I?


----------



## EnzyteBob (Jan 13, 2013)

SilentWitness said:


> Sorry if this offends you, but what you've written is considered racist. Said with a smile too if it makes you feel better. I'm being careful not to make this personal.


I don't take things personal at all. Race mixing is not for me and it has little to do with the color. It's mostly to do with all the other baggage that goes along with it.

I don't have anything against people who feel it is right for them. By the same token, I should also be allowed to have my opinions.



SilentWitness said:


> Btw, if you think you can dictate who your kids can marry, you're in for a big surprise.:blank


I have a lot of power over this issue. Trust me. Again, it goes back to the family orientation of European culture versus the effed-up American culture.

I have absolutely zero respect for American culture. When you people bought into the sexual revolution, the wheels fell off. You're all divorced and you can't even figure out your family trees anymore. Some of us still think those kinds of things are important.

Bottom line: If you want to be "inclusive", fine by me. That's your right. But I'm not and I'm never going to be. That's also my right.


----------



## matutine (Jan 13, 2013)

> I have a lot of power over this issue. Trust me. Again, it goes back to the family orientation of European culture versus the effed-up American culture.


You know, the European-American family structure is quite f'd up as well, much moreso than the Asian and maybe Hispanic American ones.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

EnzyteBob said:


> Three things I have to say here ... and I'll probably be banned for this, but whatever.
> 
> First, you should never be ashamed of who you are. You should try to be the best you can be and be proud of that person. Don't wallow in self-pity - be the nicest, happiest, most upbeat person you can be. Just be a nice person, pursue your interests and someone will find you.
> 
> ...


I hope that your kids married a black person


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

matutine said:


> You know, the European-American family structure is quite f'd up as well, much moreso than the Asian and maybe Hispanic American ones.


Yes, look at this:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...30-most-births-occur-outside-marriage-166954/


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Dear racist ppl who think they're too good to date black people, I hope you marry a beautiful white woman and she becomes pregnant. and i hope you spend 9 months feelimg exvited bout bein a father. and i hope after those 9 months you're looking at the newborn baby in shock and wondering how the **** did your wifes baby come out half black


----------

